# Intresting



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I found this article very intresting has anybody else read it. http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Which part of the thread did you find interesting? The thread was closed (apparently due to spam bots?) and merged with the thread on EI dosing.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Which part of the thread did you find interesting? The thread was closed (apparently due to spam bots?) and merged with the thread on EI dosing.


Sorry should have made myself more clear The No Need For Test Strips I just found the article helpful for begginers like myself who have killed off most of their plants . lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> I found this article very intresting has anybody else read it. http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1


A lot of things Tom Bar speaks of is interesting. 
I read his forum a lot and most of what was in there has been mentioned before in his posts. That article is a very concise description of what he has found with plants, and their environmental requirements over the years. Thanks for the link Pat as it is very informative and breaks a lot of myths about plants versus algae.
Here is a write up about another fertilizing method called PPS-Pro.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html
Also their is the natural method as well.
http://www.aquabotanic.com/plants_and_biological_filtration.htm
http://thegab.org/Articles/WalstadTank.html
So these methods go from maximum to minimum fertilizing.


----------

